# Free game development software for android



## javaman (Aug 2, 2011)

free game development software until April 8thhttp://unity3d.com/unity/ for Android and IOS


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome. Going to have to play around with this... but it's only for windows and mac so I'm running it in a vm.


----------

